
Death of a Programming Language Dilettante - angrow
http://prog21.dadgum.com/219.html
======
bluejekyll
This isn't really about programming languages, as much as picking the right
tool for the job.

My dream world at this point: Rust everywhere. Frontend, backend, middle tier,
microservices, etc. It has the potential to be all those things. Will it
happen? Will it overcome the behemoth that is JavaScript when WebAssembly is
finalized and in all browsers? Will it fend off Swift as that language is
ported to more platforms? Will it start to supplant the core which is C?

I want it too, but who knows. Right now I have to work in JavaScript, Python,
and Java for work, with some Ruby for automation. That's real life.

------
jhbadger
It really seems we are in a world of infinite new programming languages.
Typically in my career there was always a "common" language and the Next Best
Thing. In the 1980s Pascal was common but C was touted as better, then in the
1990s, C++ replacing C, then in the early 2000s C++ was common and Java was
the next best thing. But now with Rust, Haskell, Clojure, Swift, Go, etc.
etc., it really isn't clear what the Next Best Thing is.

